# RVing in Paradise



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 29, 2008)

We are leaving for Hawaii Saturday morning.  We will be on a 10 day cruise but while we are there I plan on checking out RV rentals for possible future use.  We found this on the Big Island: Island RV

Does anyone have suggestions about other RV rental agencies on Hawaii or other Hawaiian Islands?


----------



## LEN (Jan 29, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Think I would go with a rental car and a condo, for the price they quote I could stay 2-3 weeks for the cost of one. Plus a lot of the sites to see in the Islands are not suited for RV travel and too far to walk. JMO

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 29, 2008)

RE: RVing in Paradise

Hello Buckeye Chuck.hey I am with you, if you afford to take a 10 dayscruiseyou can afford to rent an RV and go your own way just like the ad stated. So in my MO go for it. I am lookinginto an ALASKAN10 DAY cruise for the wife's CHRISTMAS surprise And if we stay on shore I will look into a rental maybe not a RV but an SUV. We love to out on our own and not with atour guide. anyway best of luck and enjoy your cruise.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 29, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

I have a little experience with Hawaii but no experience with RVs in Hawaii.  I saw a lot of homeless people sleeping in makeshift tents, but really don't recall seeing any RVs. Can't imagine taking an RV to some of the places we went...


----------



## utmtman (Jan 29, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Having been to Hawaii, let me tell ya you can drive completely around the island in one day.   Also I never once saw an rv park or camper park for that matter.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 30, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise



> utmtman - 1/29/2008  7:22 PM
> 
> Having been to Hawaii, let me tell ya you can drive completely around the island in one day.   Also I never once saw an rv park or camper park for that matter.



Wow! I never would have guessed that from looking at this web site:Island RV  This site shows the Big Island having 1500 miles of "byways" and at least five parks that allow camping with permits.  The county has 8-10 parks that allow camping and if I read correctly Volcano National Park allows camping. I guess I'll find out next week.

My plan, as it is now, is to go back in a couple of years an  spend a week on the big island in an Rv I want to relax, enjoy the weather and beaches, and take my time seeing as many sites as I feel like seeing. From there We'll spend some more time in hotels on the smaller islands.

-BC-


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 30, 2008)

RE: RVing in Paradise



> H2H1 - 1/29/2008  12:04 PM
> 
> Hello Buckeye Chuck. hey I am with you, if you afford to take a 10 days cruise you can afford to rent an RV and go your own way  just like the ad stated. So in my MO go for it. I am looking into an ALASKAN 10 DAY cruise for the wife's CHRISTMAS surprise And if we stay on shore I will look into a rental  maybe not a RV but an SUV. We love to out on our own and not with a tour guide. anyway best of luck and enjoy your cruise.




I  feel the same way as you do about guided tours.  We are only taking one tour arranged by the cruise line.  The rest of the time we will  rent a car/jeep and go off on our own. I had some friends that went on an Alaska Cruise last year.  They loved it.  I hope you can do it soon.

Have fun,

-BC-


----------



## LEN (Jan 30, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

You can spend easily 2 weeks on the big Island. Two to 3 days at the volcano and another day south of Hilo 2-3 days south of Kona and you haven't touched things up the north west shore and the ranch country. Then theres the high country to explore also. Ya you can do a quick drive through in a week but all it will be is a drive. I usually spend about 10 days on the other Island feel rushed and I know where most of the hings to see are.

LEN


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 30, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Len,

We're going to have to "talk" when I get back.  I can't wait for Saturday Morning.  We had near blizzard conditions here last night and this morning. 

I plan on researching as many camping areas as the DW will stand for. Any input from you and others will be appreciated. 

-BC-


----------



## LEN (Jan 30, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

OK sounds good to me. With the cruise ship a stop on each Island. On Kauai I would do the Waimea canyon tour. On Oahu I would do the Polynesian center and/or Pearl Harbor/city tour. On Hawaii Kona side try the place of refuge, Hilo side the volcano. On Maui try the road to Hana or the up country tour, Iao valley(the needle) tour. Have not done the Cruise Hawaii but these are some of the better land tours and you should be able to book though the ship(better before you leave for the stateside) as they will fill up.
  I just 5 min ago booked our yearly Hawaii trip, this year Kauai for first 2 week in December. 
  Places to eat if you are eating away from the ship. Maui, Momma fish house( great food a little on the $$$ side) Kauai, Dukes and a must is the Hula pie desert, Oahu, the Hana Hana room top of the Sheratin hotel view of diamond head crater( great food a little on the $$$ side).

LEN


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Hi Len,

Thanks for the info. 

Breakfast and Dinner most likely will be on the Ship most days.  Since we will be ashore we'll have to look for  lunch at local places. I think that the DW has mentioned The fish house and also Dukes as sounding interesting.  She has been researching for almost a year...LOL. 

 On Oahu we are staying at the Waikiki Hilton Resort (three nights).  Is the Sheratan you mentioned the one close to Royal Hawaiian?  If so we had drinks there at the bar by the pool a couple years ago.  It was very nice. That trip we stayed at the Outrigger Reef, nice restaurant (two actually) on the beach.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Hey BC stayed at the Outriggers several years back . it was very nice and close to Diamond Head. JUST REMEMBER TO HAVE FUN  don't worry about what going on back home as it will there when you return.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Hi Hollis,

Thanks.  I'm planing on having a great time.  It will be good just to be away from this snow and ice for a while. When we get back we will  have less a month and a half until we can get the camper out of storage.

I think I'll stop by at the Outriggers and have a brew at the bar by the beach for old times.

Take care,

-BC-


----------



## LEN (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

The Sheraton is right in the same area as the royal hawaiian and the outrigger, the hana hana room is at the top and a private elevator to get you there on the street side. If you do this do the sunset dinner time it is out standing and the food is "GREAATT" . The cost is, I guess if you look at Hawaii in general not TOO expensive like $30 $35 a plate but as I said a $1000 view. Since you have the time in WAKI WAKI if you have not done the Polynesian center is an all day deal, book a bus to it and go top of the line price believe me it is well worth it, food is great and so is the entertainment. Plus with the top of the line deal you are lead around in small groups and really treated to the best of the best and the seats at the evening show(did I say this show is like broadway) are front row center. This is like from morning to mid evening . You already know by being there before rent a car by the day, no parking in WAKI WAKI or it is really costly. If you go to the Pearl Harbor thing got as early as possible, bus's take you right there and the wait to get to the arizon can get really long if your not in the first bunch's.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

just remember to have one for me. I been watching the weather and you guys are catching it , seem like you can't get a break. any way best of time when you get there and when you  break out the camper.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Len,

Our friends are going to Pearl the day before the ship leaves.  We were there the last trip so we're passing this time to do some shopping in Waikiki (DWs idea, not mine).  Maybe I'll let her loose in the International Bizzar while I go across the street and have a beer in the Sheraton. I wonder if the Spam is any good at the Hana Hana Room...LOL. The Polynesian Cultural Center is a must for us this year.  We plan on spending the better part of the day there including the Luau. 

Hollis,

I'll be sure to do that. Maybe two even.  I'll need to thaw out after these single digit degree days we've had lately.  We are having a heat wave here today. Got up  to 18 degrees today.

-BC-


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Feb 1, 2008)

RE: RVing in Paradise

Hi,

If I can find a computer on the ship to use I'll  try to drop a line or two and tell ya what I see about campgrounds.  Maybe about "beer joints" also if you want.

-BC-


----------



## LEN (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

What ever you do, don't start with the glow in the dark shooters they have on Waki Waki. In my younger years(not that long ago) after a bud and I started that way. I ened up on the dance stage at a night club the only whitie on the stage teaching a bunch of new friends the electric slide at 2:00-3:00 in the morning, then doing the two foot forward three step back with a couple ladies we met to get home. But I did make it to the beach by 1:00 the next day.

LEN


----------



## brodavid (Feb 1, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

David has been and said all should go before they can't
after he gets better, maybe I can talk him into it.
God go with you,
msjackie


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Hi all,

Just an update.  We had rain for kthe last three days.  We will be back on the big Island in a couple of days.  I don't think that I'll be checking any campgrounds.  The DW says that she will not camp or RV the next time back.  SDhe wants to do the hotel thing.  I guess she is right again.  Oh well!

More later.  BTW the food on the ship is very good but the lines to get it are very long.  I don't like "FREE STYLE" cruising.

-BC-


----------



## msjackie (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

We still enjoy our selfs , hope to be able to go when david gets better, looking and hoping to be on the road spring or early summer
God Bless
Love to all


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Feb 10, 2008)

RE: RVing in Paradise

Another update,

We went to Ma Ma's Fish House Yesterday.  It was great.  Had the best crab cakes ever!  The view from every seat was beautiful!

I talked to the people from Island Rv and was advised that the campgrounds do not have dump stations for the black tanks, but you can dump your grey tanks.

More later if you're interested.

-BC-


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

RE: RVing in Paradise

Yes keep us posted .. please    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Feb 18, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Hi all,

We got back yesterday afternoon.  I don't have anything more about RVing.  I don't think that RVing is big over there.  The parks that I was at didn't have dedicated camping areas.  I did see a couple of RVs parked by the beach but I'm not sure if they were there overnight or for the day.  Anyway, Hawaii is just too  beautiful for words especially Kauai and Maui. I'll post a link to some photos I've taken as soon as I get them edited if anyone is interested.

-BC-


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 18, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Post them right here at the forum, Chuck. 

Go to 'Albums' at the top of the page. 

Prepare some notes/descriptions ahead of time in Windows Notepad (or some other text editor) so you can copy/paste them into each album picture.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Feb 21, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Thanks Tex,

I did just that. I didn't want to post too many because they are not really RV related.  Hope you all enjoy the few i did post.

-BC-


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Feb 21, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Thanks Texas,

If anyone would like to see more PM me and I'll send a link.

-BC-


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 23, 2008)

RE: RVing in Paradise

This might get some wheels turning (pun intended)...RVIA to convene in Hawaii for annual meeting


----------



## msjackie (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Now how are they suppose to drive ther????


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

Correct me if I'm wrong but the RVIA is an organization for RV  manufactures and suppliers.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Feb 25, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

msjackie,

Hi. 
How is David doing?  I hope all is well.

-BC-


----------



## brodavid (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: RVing in Paradise

I am Holding down my 4x4 wheelchair, and having a decent day, thanks for asking


----------

